# Cheap Goat/Sheep Tilt Table on FB Nacogdoches, TX



## Margali (Jun 10, 2022)

I saw this ridiculously cheap circle tilt table on FB marketplace. It's price $650 for a $2,800 table.





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				



Unfortunately, I'm tapped out on $$ and it's too far away. Maybe a BYH friend can luck out, @Baymule @Devonviolet


----------



## Baymule (Jun 11, 2022)

I sent a message. If it's legit, that's a great deal and would make things much easier on me! Gheesh, I'd have to unload a trailer or go borrow one. My flatbed has 600 7' T-posts on it, the stock trailer has 8 rolls of sheep and goat wire and I've got 2 rolls in the back of the pick up.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 11, 2022)

Already gone.


----------



## Margali (Jun 11, 2022)

Darn! 🤷‍♀️ If I see anything East of DFW I'll share if you do the same for west of DFW? I am looking for a fixable POS of a sheep scale or tilt table.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 11, 2022)

Yeah, we'll work together on that!


----------

